# 40 schwinn Auto cycle deluxe



## Handle Bar Hoarder

New project in the works... keep you guys updated with my progress hope you like it


----------



## Dave K

Sweet!!!!


----------



## John G04

Cool project! Is it covered in creosote? Looks similar to mine and thats what mines covered in


----------



## 1817cent

Wow!  Very nice project.  Congratulations!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

John G04 said:


> Cool project! Is it covered in creosote? Looks similar to mine and thats what mines covered in



I’m not sure it just seems like a film of age and dust I guess we’ll find out when we start cleaning it off I think somebody mention one time smoke from cigarettes I just think it’s been sitting so long just has a weird film on it I guess we will see how well it comes off


----------



## John G04

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I’m not sure it just seems like a film of age and dust I guess we’ll find out when we start cleaning it off I think somebody mention one time smoke from cigarettes I just think it’s been sitting so long just has a weird film on it I guess we will see how well it comes off





That sounds like creosote. That sucks but will clean up hopefully. Lmk if you find a better way of taking it off than steel wool and sand paper


----------



## stoney

I think we will all be watching the progress on this beauty.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

John G04 said:


> That sounds like creosote. That sucks but will clean up hopefully. Lmk if you find a better way of taking it off than steel wool and sand paper



I hear you but I don’t think We will be using sandpaper or still wool on the Paint I got one of the best in the business to help with Restoration not restored but restoration on the original paint parts and bright work So we will see how it goes and how it turns out it looks a lot better in person than the pictures I was very surprised. Usually it’s worse when you get it but in this case it was the opposite so I am very happy I think it’s going to clean up really nice but you never know until you see the finished product


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I’m not sure it just seems like a film of age and dust I guess we’ll find out when we start cleaning it off I think somebody mention one time smoke from cigarettes I just think it’s been sitting so long just has a weird film on it I guess we will see how well it comes off




COMMONLY CALLED 'PATINA'.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Green! My favorite


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Green! My favorite



Me too and blue


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

WES PINCHOT said:


> COMMONLY CALLED 'PATINA'.



Yeah that’s what I’m thinking I don’t know one of the other guys had a hard time getting it off of their project said it might be creosote I’m not sure what that is


----------



## cyclingday

Nothing short of Fabulous!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

It can be marinated in bird crap...we still ain't gonna judge this survivor road doggie. Congrats!!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## OZ1972

What a beautiful bike , cant wait to see the end result , good luck with the project !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Little update got The fenders done for the 40 auto cycle Deluxe they look great This is going to be one sweet ride when it,s done


----------



## John G04

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Little update got The fenders done for the 40 auto cycle Deluxe they look great This is going to be one sweet ride when this is done
> View attachment 1236382
> 
> View attachment 1236383
> 
> View attachment 1236384
> 
> View attachment 1236385
> 
> View attachment 1236386
> 
> View attachment 1236387
> 
> View attachment 1236388
> 
> View attachment 1236389
> 
> View attachment 1236390
> 
> View attachment 1236391
> 
> View attachment 1236392
> 
> View attachment 1236393




Looks good! Was it creosote on it or just dust? How’d you get it off?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

John G04 said:


> Looks good! Was it creosote on it or just dust? How’d you get it off?



Not sure what it was but it came off easy and shined up good think it was just dust dirt and grime


----------



## WES PINCHOT

NICE JOB ON THOSE FENDERS!
AND GOOD JOB SAVING PIN STRIPES!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Little update on the 40 auto cycle deluxe she’s getting there lotta work going into this one Thanks to Mark for making it happen


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I wanted to add the before photos of this bike to keep it all together in 1 thread.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Rack before and after


----------



## markivpedalpusher

After fenders have already been posted but here’s before - they needed a lot of love.  And a few after...


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Springer before/after


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Started on the xbar


----------



## markivpedalpusher

And where we are today - lots of progress and lots of work left to do...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

@markivpedalpusher is A master at refurbishing cleaning up and Bringing these Antique classic bikes back to Life  just look at the work in detail and time that has gone into this project      Every piece have this bike has been taken apart cleaned check greased oiled shined waxed and and much more...put back together correctly with all the right nuts bolts you name it amazing workmanship and amazing detail work he is doing this bike is gonna look 100 times better when He is done With it and be correct thanks to Mark’s hard effort and time... I am so glad that I i’ve intrusted him with this project and can’t wait to see it completed....


----------



## CWCMAN

Great job Mark. It's looking beautiful. Your attention to detail is impressive.

Your bike is in worthy hands Hoarder.


----------



## bobcycles

....that one is a "Super Deluxe" btw

don't sell yourself shot on the descrip


----------



## biker

Love the color.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

REFURBISHING LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## biker

markivpedalpusher said:


> After fenders have already been posted but here’s before - they needed a lot of love.  And a few after...
> 
> View attachment 1261021
> 
> View attachment 1261022
> 
> View attachment 1261023
> 
> View attachment 1261024
> 
> View attachment 1261025
> 
> View attachment 1261026
> 
> View attachment 1261027
> 
> View attachment 1261028
> 
> View attachment 1261029
> 
> View attachment 1261030
> 
> View attachment 1261031
> 
> View attachment 1261036
> 
> View attachment 1261037
> 
> View attachment 1261038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1261041
> 
> View attachment 1261042
> 
> View attachment 1261043
> 
> View attachment 1261044
> 
> View attachment 1261045
> 
> View attachment 1261046
> 
> View attachment 1261047
> 
> View attachment 1261048
> 
> View attachment 1261049
> 
> View attachment 1261039
> 
> View attachment 1261040



Are those braces new replacements?


----------



## oskisan

Sweet Bike... Love the stand too!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

ronbug said:


> Are those braces new replacements?



No There is no reproduction or new parts being used on this project everything you see is original to the bike the way we got it.... just worked over cleaned up and shined up and put back together correctly original parts are being found for the project if they were not present on the bike or not correct for the bike...,some parts are being upgraded to better original ones


oskisan said:


> Sweet Bike... Love the stand too!
> 
> View attachment 1262247



Yeah the stands not mine that’s Marks he’s the one doing the refurbishing


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Starting to look like an AUTO-CYCLE again


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

ALMOST READY A COUPLE MORE WEEK,S. JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## 1817cent

Great looking bike you have there!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

1817cent said:


> Great looking bike you have there!



THANK YOU


----------



## OZ1972

Amazing bike !!! , i work in Richmond , Indiana at a sign shop , we work in Anderson , Indiana all the time , i wonder how many times i rode by the spot where this bike was found , amazing these bikes are still being found , you are doing a awesome job getting the bike going again , i love your workshop also looks great , nice & orginzed , keep up the good work , cant wait to see the bike all done !!!!!!!


----------



## moska64

Awesome bike...


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I think I’ve skipped some progress updates. Where the bike is now and I just finished cleaning and servicing the drum brakes. Assembly is right around the corner - some fit and finish yet to be done.


----------



## Maskadeo

Awesome work Mark!


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
Those hubs sure put the Deluxe, in Super Deluxe.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Almost ready to roll


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HO HO HO Christmas is right  around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

So close...


----------



## stoney

Very close, nice work, damn good looking bike


----------



## Jimmy V

Wow!  Nice work!  Impressive transformation. What did you use to get such a nice shine on the paint? Anything other than compound, polish, wax?  And beautiful shop.  The background views are awesome as well.  Wow again!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Maskadeo

I think I just found my New Year resolution. Put a few leather chairs in front of my bike stands. All my projects will be finished!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Jimmy V said:


> Wow!  Nice work!  Impressive transformation. What did you use to get such a nice shine on the paint? Anything other than compound, polish, wax?  And beautiful shop.  The background views are awesome as well.  Wow again!



These are the 2 products I use on the paint -  Duz all and Meguiars.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

After photos are here


----------



## ian

Do those colors have an "official" Schwinn name? I would love to have a ride painted in that scheme.


----------



## Jimmy V

markivpedalpusher said:


> These are the 2 products I use on the paint -  Duz all and Meguiars.
> 
> View attachment 1328731



Thanks for the reply Mark. I've used polishing compound with decent luck but I'll try these. The color on that bike has a nice shine and looks very smooth.


----------

